# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ثمرة العلم: العمل

## محمد طه شعبان

قال الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله: "ثُمَّ إِنِّي مُوصِيكَ يَا طَالِبَ الْعِلْمِ بِإِخْلَاصِ النِّيَّةِ فِي  طَلَبِهِ، وَإِجْهَادِ النَّفْسِ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ بِمُوجَبِهِ، فَإِنَّ  الْعِلْمَ شَجَرَةٌ وَالْعَمَلَ ثَمَرَةٌ، وَلَيْسَ يُعَدُّ عَالِمًا مَنْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ بِعِلْمِهِ عَامِلًا.

 وَقِيلَ: الْعِلْمُ وَالِدٌ وَالْعَمَلُ مَوْلُودٌ، وَالْعِلْمُ مَعَ الْعَمَلِ، وَالرِّوَايَةُ مَعَ الدِّرَايَةِ.
فَلَا تَأْنَسْ بِالْعَمَلِ مَا دُمْتَ مُسْتَوْحِشًا مِنَ الْعِلْمِ،  وَلَا تَأْنَسْ بِالْعِلْمِ مَا كُنْتَ مُقَصِّرًا فِي الْعَمَلِ وَلَكِنِ  اجْمَعْ بَيْنَهُمَا، وَإِنْ قَلَّ نَصِيبُكَ مِنْهُمَا.
وَمَا شَيْءٌ أَضْعَفُ مِنْ عَالِمٍ تَرَكَ النَّاسُ عِلْمَهُ لِفَسَادِ  طَرِيقَتِهِ، وَجَاهِلٍ أَخَذَ النَّاسُ بِجَهْلِهِ لِنَظَرِهِمْ إِلَى  عِبَادَتِهِ وَالْقَلِيلُ مِنْ هَذَا مَعَ الْقَلِيلِ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْجَى  فِي الْعَاقِبَةِ إِذَا تَفَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِالرَّحْمَةِ، وَتَمَّمَ عَلَى  عَبْدِهِ النِّعْمَةَ، فَأَمَّا الْمُدَافَعَةُ وَالْإِهْمَالُ وَحُبُّ  الْهُوَيْنَى وَالِاسْتِرْسَا  لُ، وَإِيثَارُ الْخَفْضِ وَالدَّعَةِ  وَالْمَيْلِ مَعَ الرَّاحَةِ وَالسَّعَةِ، فَإِنَّ خَوَاتِمَ هَذِهِ  الْخِصَالِ ذَمِيمَةٌ، وَعُقْبَاهَا كَرِيهَةٌ وَخِيمَةٌ، وَالْعِلْمُ  يُرَادُ لِلْعَمَلِ كَمَا الْعَمَلُ يُرَادُ لِلنَّجَاةِ، فَإِذَا كَانَ  الْعَمَلُ قَاصِرًا عَنِ الْعِلْمِ، كَانَ الْعِلْمُ كَلًّا عَلَى  الْعَالِمِ، وَنَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ عَادَ كَلًّا، وَأَوْرَثَ  ذُلًّا، وَصَارَ فِي رَقَبَةِ صَاحِبِهِ غَلًّا.
قَالَ بَعْضُ الْحُكَمَاءِ:  الْعِلْمُ خَادِمُ الْعَمَلِ، وَالْعَمَلُ غَايَةُ الْعِلْمِ، فَلَوْلَا  الْعَمَلُ لَمْ يُطْلَبْ عِلْمٌ وَلَوْلَا الْعِلْمُ لَمْ يُطْلَبْ عَمَلٌ،  وَلَأَنْ أَدَعَ الْحَقَّ جَهْلًا بِهِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ  أَدَعَهُ زُهْدًا فِيهِ.
وَقَالَ سَهْلُ بْنُ مُزَاحِمٍ: الْأَمْرُ أَضْيَقُ عَلَى الْعَالِمِ مِنْ  عَقْدِ التِّسْعِينَ، مَعَ أَنَّ الْجَاهِلَ لَا يُعْذَرُ بِجَهَالَتِهِ،  لَكِنَّ الْعَالِمَ أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا إِذَا تَرَكَ مَا عَلِمَ فَلَمْ  يَعْمَلْ بِهِ، قَالَ الشَّيْخُ: وَهَلْ أَدْرَكَ مِنَ السَّلَفِ  الْمَاضِينَ الدَّرَجَاتِ الْعُلَى إِلَّا بِإِخْلَاصِ الْمُعْتَقَدِ،  وَالْعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ، وَالزُّهْدِ الْغَالِبِ فِي كُلِّ مَا رَاقَ مِنَ  الدُّنْيَا. وَهَلْ وَصَلَ الْحُكَمَاءُ إِلَى السَّعَادَةِ الْعُظْمَى  إِلَّا بِالتَّشْمِيرِ فِي السَّعْيِ، وَالرِّضَى بِالْمَيْسُورِ، وَبَذْلِ  مَا فَضَلَ عَنِ الْحَاجَةِ لِلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ؟  ...
وَكَمَا لَا تَنْفَعُ الْأَمْوَالُ إِلَّا بِإِنْفَاقِهَا، كَذَلِكَ لَا  تَنْفَعُ الْعُلُومُ إِلَّا لِمَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا، وَرَاعَى وَاجِبَاتِهَا  فَلْيَنْظُرِ امْرُؤٌ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَلْيَغْتَنِمْ وَقْتَهُ، فَإِنَّ  الثَّوَاءَ قَلِيلٌ وَالرَّحِيلَ قَرِيبٌ، وَالطَّرِيقَ مَخُوفٌ،  وَالِاغْتِرَارَ غَالِبٌ، وَالْخَطَرَ عَظِيمٌ، وَالنَّاقِدَ بَصِيرٌ،  وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِالْمِرْصَادِ، وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَرْجِعُ وَالْمَعَادُ {فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يرة}(الزلزلة: ٧ – ٨).
عَنْ أَبِي بَرْزَةَ الْأَسْلَمِيِّ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لَا  تَزُولُ قَدَمَا عَبْدٍ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حَتَّى يُسْأَلَ:  عَنْعُمُرِهِ فِيمَا أَفْنَاهُ؟ وَعَنْ عِلْمِهِ فِيمَ فَعَلَ؟ وَعَنْ  مَالِهِ مِنْ أَيْنَ اكْتَسَبَهُ وَفِيمَ أَنْفَقَهُ؟ وَعَنْ جِسْمِهِ  فِيمَ أَبْلَاهُ؟».
وفي رواية ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ: عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: «لَا  تَزُولُ قَدَمُ ابْنِ آدَمَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّهِ  حَتَّى يُسْأَلَ عَنْ خَمْسٍ: عَنْ عُمُرِهِ فِيمَ أَفْنَاهُ؟ وَعَنْ  شَبَابِهِ فِيمَ أَبْلَاهُ؟ وَمَالِهِ مِنْ أَيْنَ اكْتَسَبَهُ وَفِيمَ  أَنْفَقَهُ؟ وَمَاذَا عَمِلَ فِيمَا عَلِمَ؟».
قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: "تَعَلَّمُوا تَعَلَّمُوا فَإِذَا عَلِمْتُمْ فَاعْمَلُوا".
وَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: "مَثَلُ عِلْمٍ لَا يُعْمَلُ بِهِ  كَمَثَلِ كَنْزٍ لَا يُنْفَقُ مِنْهُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ".
وعن سَهْلِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يَقُولُ: "الْعِلْمُ كُلُّهُ دُنْيَا، وَالْآخِرَةُ مِنْهُ الْعَمَلُ بِهِ".
وعنه قال: "النَّاسُ كُلُّهُمْ سُكَارَى إِلَّا الْعُلَمَاءُ، وَالْعُلَمَاءُ كُلُّهُمْ حَيَارَى إِلَّا مَنْ عَمِلَ بِعِلْمِهِ".
وقال: "الدُّنْيَا جَهْلٌ وَمَوَاتٌ إِلَّا الْعِلْمَ، وَالْعِلْمُ كُلُّهُ  حُجَّةٌ إِلَّا الْعَمَلَ بِهِ، وَالْعَمَلُ كُلُّهُ هَبَاءٌ إِلَّا  الْإِخْلَاصَ، وَالْإِخْلَاصُ عَلَى خَطَرٍ عَظِيمٍ حَتَّى يُخْتَمَ بِهِ".
قال عَبَّاسُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى:{والذين جاهدوا فينالنهدينهم سبلنا}(العنكبوت: ٦٩) الْآيَةُ. قَالَ: "الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِمَا يَعْلَمُونَ نَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى مَا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ".
قَالَ يُوسُفُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ: "فِي الدُّنْيَا طُغْيَانَانِ: طُغْيَانُ  الْعِلْمِ وَطُغْيَانُ الْمَالِ، وَالَّذِي يُنْجِيَكَ مِنْ طُغْيَانِ  الْعِلْمِ الْعِبَادَةُ، وَالَّذِي يُنْجِيَكَ مِنْ طُغْيَانِ الْمَالِ  الزُّهْدُ فِيهِ".
قال أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الْجُنَيْدُ:  "مَتَى أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تُشَرَّفَ بِالْعِلْمِ وَتُنْسَبَ إِلَيْهِ  وَتَكُونَ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُعْطَى الْعِلْمَ مَا لَهُ عَلَيْكَ،  احْتَجَبَ عَنْكَ نُورُهُ وَبَقِيَ عَلَيْكَ رَسْمُهُ وَظُهُورُهُ، ذَلِكَ  الْعِلْمُ عَلَيْكَ لَا لَكَ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْعِلْمَ يُشِيرُ إِلَى  اسْتِعْمَالِهِ، فَإِذَا لَمْ تَسْتَعْمِلِ الْعِلْمَ فِي مَرَاتِبِهِ  رَحَلَتْ بَرَكَاتُهُ".
وعن أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الرُّوذْبَارِيّ  َ يَقُولُ: "مَنْ خَرَجَ إِلَى  الْعِلْمِ يُرِيدُ الْعِلْمَ لَمْ يَنْفَعْهُ الْعِلْمُ، وَمَنْ خَرَجَ  إِلَى الْعِلْمِ يُرِيدُ الْعَمَلَ بِالْعِلْمِ نَفَعَهُ قَلِيلُ  الْعِلْمِ".
وعنه يَقُولُ: "الْعِلْمُ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ، وَالْعَمَلُ  مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى الْإِخْلَاصِ، وَالْإِخْلَاصُ لِلَّهِ يُوَرِّثُ الْفَهْمَ  عَنِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ".
وعن مَالِكِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ يَقُولُ: "مَنْ تَعَلَّمَ الْعِلْمَ لِلْعَمَلِ  كَسَرَهُ عَلِمُهُ، وَمَنْ طَلَبَهُ لِغَيْرِ الْعَمَلِ زَادَهُ فَخْرًا".
وعَنْ مَطَرٍ قَالَ: "خَيْرُ الْعِلْمِ مَا نَفَعَ وَإِنَّمَا يَنْفَعُ  اللَّهُ بِالْعِلْمِ مَنْ عَلِمَهُ ثُمَّ عَمِلَ بِهِ، وَلَا يَنْفَعُ بِهِ  مَنْ عَلِمَهُ ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ".
وقَالَ أَبُو قِلَابَةَ،: "إِذَا أَحْدَثَ اللَّهُ لَكَ عِلْمًا فَأَحْدِثْ  لَهُ عِبَادَةً، وَلَا يَكُنْ إِنَّمَا هَمُّكَ أَنْ تُحَدِّثَ بِهِ  النَّاسَ".
وعَنِ الْحَسَنِ قَالَ: "هِمَّةُ الْعُلَمَاءِ الرِّعَايَةُ، وَهِمَّةُ السُّفَهَاءِ الرِّوَايَةُ".
وعن عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ يَقُولُ: "هَتَفَ الْعِلْمُ بِالْعَمَلِ، فَإِنْ أَجَابَهُ، وَإِلَّا ارْتَحَلَ".
وقَالَ فُضَيْلُ بْنُ عِيَاضٍ: "لَا يَزَالُ الْعَالِمُ جَاهِلًا بِمَا  عَلِمَ حَتَّى يَعْمَلَ بِهِ، فَإِذَا عَمِلَ بِهِ كَانَ عَالِمًا".
وقال أيضًا: "إِنَّمَا يُرَادُ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ الْعَمَلُ، وَالْعِلْمُ دَلِيلُ الْعَمَلِ".
وقال أيضًا: "عَلَى النَّاسِ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمُوا، فَإِذَا عَلِمُوا فَعَلَيْهِمُ الْعَمَلُ".
وقَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُعْتَزِّ: "عِلْمٌ بِلَا عَمَلٍ كَشَجَرَةٍ بِلَا ثَمَرَةٍ".
وَقَالَ أَيْضًا: "عِلْمُ الْمُنَافِقِ فِي قَوْلِهِ، وَعِلْمُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فِي عَمَلِهِ".
وقال يُونُسُ بْنُ مَيْسَرَةَ بْنُ حَلْبَسَ الْجُبْلَانِيُّ  : "تَقُولُ  الْحِكْمَةُ: تَبْتَغِينِي ابْنَ آدَمَ وَأَنْتَ وَاجِدُنِي فِي  حَرْفَيْنِ: تَعْمَلُ بِخَيْرِ مَا تَعْلَمُ، وَتَذَرُ شَرَّ مَا  تَعْلَمُ".
وعَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ قَالَ: "إِنَّمَا أَخَافُ أَنْ يَكُونَ، أَوَّلَ  مَا يَسْأَلُنِي عَنْهُ رَبِّي أَنْ يَقُولَ: قَدْ عَلِمْتَ فَمَا عَمِلْتَ  فِيمَا عَلِمْتَ".
وعَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ قَالَ: "الْعَالِمُ الَّذِي لَا يَعْمَلُ  بِعِلْمِهِ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الصَّفَا إِذَا وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَطْرُ زُلِقَ  عَنْهُ".
قال الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ  : "أُنْبِئْتُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُقَالُ: وَيْلٌ  لِلْمُتَفَقِّهِ  ينَ لِغَيْرِ الْعِبَادَةِ، وَالْمُسْتَحِلّ  ِينَ  الْحُرُمَاتِ بِالشُّبُهَاتِ".
وعن مَعْرُوف بْنِ فَيْرُوزَ الْكَرْخِيِّ يَقُولُ: "إِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ  بِعَبْدٍ خَيْرًا فَتْحَ لَهُ بَابَ الْعَمَلِ، وَأَغْلَقَ عَنْهُ بَابَ  الْجَدَلِ، وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدٍ شَرًّا فَتْحَ لَهُ بَابَ  الْجَدَلِ، وَأَغْلَقَ عَنْهُ بَابَ الْعَمَلِ".
وأنشد مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي عَلِيٍّ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ُّ لِبَعْضِهِمْ:
اعْمَلْ بِعِلْمِكَ تَغْنَمْ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ
لَا يَنْفَعُ الْعِلْمُ إِنْ لَمْ يَحْسُنِ الْعَمَلُ

  وَالْعِلْمُ زَيْنٌ وَتَقَوَى اللَّهِ زِينَتُهُ
وَالْمُتَّقُونَ لَهُمْ فِي عِلْمِهِمْ شُغُلُ

  وَحُجَّةُ اللَّهِ يَا ذَا الْعِلْمِ بَالِغَةٌ
لَا الْمَكْرُ يَنْفَعُ فِيهَا لَا وَلَا الْحِيَلُ

 تَعَلَّمِ الْعِلْمَ وَاعْمَلْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتَ بِهِ
لَا يُلْهِيَنَّكَ عَنْهُ اللَّهْوُ وَالْجَدَلُ

 وأنشد بعضهم:
إِذَا الْعِلْمُ لَمْ تَعْمَلْ بِهِ، كَانَ حُجَّةً
عَلَيْكَ، وَلَمْ تُعْذَرْ بِمَا أَنْتَ حَامِلُ

  فَإِنْ كُنْتَ قَدْ أَبْصَرْتَ هَذَا فَإِنَّمَا
يُصَدِّقُ قَوْلَ الْمَرْءِ مَا هُوَ فَاعِلُ

 وأنشد أَبُو الْفَضْلِ الرِّيَاشِيُّ رحمه الله تعالى:
مَا مَنْ رَوَى عِلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَعْمَلْ بِهِ
فَيَكُفَّ عَنْ وَتْغِ الْهَوَى، بَأَدِيبِ

  حَتَّى يَكُونَ بِمَا تَعَلَّمَ عَامِلًا
  مِنْ صَالِحٍ فَيَكُونُ غَيْرَ مَعِيبِ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

علم بلا عمل كشجر بلا ثمر .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
... وَلِهَذَا قِيلَ: الْعِلْمُ بِلَا عَمَلٍ كَالشَّجَرِ بِلَا ثَمَرٍ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْعَمَلِ هُنَا عَمَلُ الْقَلْبِ الَّذِي هُوَ إنَابَتُهُ إلَى اللَّهِ وَخَشْيَتُهُ لَهُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ عَابِدًا لَهُ .

----------


## المعيصفي

فكيف بمن يخالف عمله قوله بسبب مرض قلبه وخبثه .
عن أسامة بن زيد قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " يجاء بالرجل يوم القيامة فيلقى في النار فتندلق أقتابه في النار فيطحن فيها كطحن الحمار برحاه فيجتمع أهل النار عليه فيقولون: أي فلان ما شأنك؟ أليس كنت تأمرنا بالمعروف وتنهانا عن المنكر؟ قال: كنت آمركم بالمعروف ولا آتيه وأنهاكم عن المنكر وآتيه ". 
متفق عليه .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

دائمًا نقول لا ينفع إلا علم عمل.
قال ابن تيمية: (والعلم الشرعي من أعون الأشياء على حسن القصد والعمل الصالح؛ فإن العلم قائد، والعمل سائق). مجموع الفتاوى: (10 / 544).

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

أحسن الله اليكم وبارك فيكم


ومن أول ذلك الإخلاص لله تعالى في طلب العلم , وابتغاء مرضاته و القرب منه سبحانه
 ففي الحديث الصحيح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : ( من تعلق بشيء وُكِلَ إليه)

وفي الأثر  : ( من أصبح وهمه غير الله فليس من الله)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال معروف الكرخي: (إذا أراد الله بعبده شرًا أغلق عنه باب العمل، وفتح عليه باب الجدل).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الأوزاعي: (إذا أراد الله بقوم سوءًا فتح عليهم الجدل، ومنعهم العمل).

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

ومن ذلك أيضا , من الأمور  و التي قد لاحظناها أيضا _ مما ينبغي التنبيه عنها _
 أن لا نتسرع في القول والتقول حول بعض الأمور _وهذا معروف لدينا _

 ولا سيما إذا كان ذلك _ وهذه النقطة هي الأهم وهي ما نلاحظه _ في أمر من الأمور أو شَرَط من الأشراط , التي أصبح بعض المسلمين _   (للأسف بما فيهم المتكلم نفسه أحيانا) , عفا الله تعالى عنه وغفر له , نتسرع في القول فيها او إبدء الرأي فيها .

مثل الإشارة إلى شيء أو الى شخص أو إلى عنوان معين _ طبعا فقط اذا كان ذلك بغير علم وفقط اذا كان ذلك القول غير صحيح ... _ على أنه من أشراط الساعة ونحو ذلك مما هو يقارب  المدح بل يزيد عنه , أو ما تكرر من التسرع في وصف شخص بأنه المهدي المنتظر الذي بشرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم به في آخر الزمان , أو نحو ذلك او غير ذلك مما قد لاحظناه في السنوات والأزمنة الأخيرة , من بعض المسلمين , بما فيهم بعضنا احيانا _  إذا كان ذلك خطأ غير صحيح _

والله المستعان وهو سبحانه غفور واسع ودود ...

----------

